
Sonomera could help diagnose future Pandemics quicker, starting with COVID-19 - mwesigwaenock
A doctor has performed ultrasound scans of his lungs as his coronavirus progresses during isolation at his home in Madrid. As a self-styled ‘ultrasound addict,’ Dr. YALE Tung Chen, a father-of-two, has been tweeting (@yaletung) daily ultrasounds on the state of his lungs, checking for signs of pneumonia, which is the most threatening aspect of the disease. Mild signs have appeared but he says he is feeling better.<p>Imagine if everyone in the world had access to an affordable handheld ultrasonic device to see within their own bodies, in this case, their lungs, and get a preliminary diagnosis of COVID-19 shareable with doctors around the world. This could help fast track the development of a COVID-19 vaccine and raise quicker awareness about the true nature of the virus.<p>Sonomera (@sonomera), a BioTech startup, is developing an affordable pocket-sized ultrasonic device for sight within the body just as the camera has been for the outside world. This device coupled with our artificial intelligence algorithm can give you a health status update shareable with your family doctor. If we could see inside our own bodies and get a health status update, we could be able to catch the early stages of such pandemics even before their symptoms show.<p>It is for these reasons and so many more that we want to bring this device into as many hands as possible. With the Sonomera, kids&#x2F;students worldwide could be better educated about internal body organs by seeing their own and verifying how healthy they are. Pregnant mothers and family members could watch their unborn(s) grow while tracking their health and later show kids clips of them and their personalities while they were still in the womb. Vet doctors could easily diagnose pet&#x2F;animal diseases in homes or fields.<p>Together, we can help bring this device into all hands! Thank you all!<p>Enock, Co-founder, Sonomera
======
julietmaleb
Very exciting, very handy, we need it right now! May be the progression of the
virus on sonomera from many people can quicken the search for the solution!
Juliet, Teacher, Uganda

